# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Disa punime të mija me të cilat mbaj familjen

## kepi

Këtu vendosi disa pllaka argjilli në parahimje 




Puna e mbaruar

----------


## kepi

Kjo është Dhoma e gjelbërt e një mention ( shtëpie të madhe ,të cilën e përdorja si hapësirë për prejen e pllakave ( se ishte si në midis të shtëpisë ) të mermerit, granitit, porcelanit ,argjillit e tjera .
Dhe këtë dhomë e riparova të fundit .






Në anën e majtë dhe të djathtë punova nga një dru nga plasteri ( allçia ) e mandej i ngjyrosa .
Kjo është ana e majtë pra komplet me dysheme e nxemje .




Kjo është kur u mbarua komplet kjo anë muri .

----------


## kepi

Kjo është ana e djathtë me drurin e allçisë .




Kjo kur u purfundua komplet .

----------


## kepi

Kjo është hyrja kryesore e shtëpisë ,ku djali e përgaditën murin për një murale .

Në sfond ku gjinden shkallët e punës, është vendi i kuzhinës ( ndoshta do postoj edhe ndonjë fotografi të saj !)




Muri i ngjyrosur për murale - ngjyra bazë .





Muralja jo komplet - në punim e sipër .
Kjo murale është punuar komplet me kopresor ,pra nuk kam përdorur asfarë brusha ,se edhe ashtu nuk ua kam zanat brushave .

----------


## kepi

Muralja e mbaruar dhe e mbuluar me plastmas për ta ruajtur nga pluhurat (,se ende punomin )




Unë duke vërejtur planin për Master bathroom .




Duke pastruar Bathrom,për ta përgaditur për pllaka graniti -mure e dysheme .

----------


## kepi

Fillimi i shtruarjes së pllakave në master bathroom .




Dyhsemja dhe muret e mbaruara dhe paisjet e intaluara -jacuzzi



Bideti dhe tualeti

----------


## kepi

Ky shaër quhet ;- shiu tropikal ,kontrollohet me telefon celura që në udhëtim e sipër 9 koplet i kompjuterizuar ) dhe me të njohur kushton 15-mijë dollarë ,përndryshe është 18 mijë dollarë .


Pra këtu banja është veç në përdorim e sipër.

----------


## kepi

Kalojmë në banjën tjetër .



Uke instaluar pllakat në vendin kudo jetë shaur.



Banja e përfunduar -

----------


## kepi

Në këtë shtëpi instalova edhe dy banja të tjeratë plota dhe plus një Sauna dhe një shour për mbas saunës .

Pra komplet katër banja të plota dhe një shaour .

----------


## kepi

Këtu e bëra një Bar të vogël për një Irlandez .

----------


## kepi

Këtu ia bëra një Closet një çifti nga druri i dushkut - lisit .

----------


## jessi89

Bravo te qofte,i paske duart flori...Suksese ne punen tende te metejshme......

----------


## kepi

Këtu renovoa një apartamant .
fotografia e parë - si ishte dhe e dyta se si u bë kur e mbarova ( i njeti vend )
Foto nu kjanë të pastar se janë bërë nga cell-phone.

----------


## kepi

Njetë ,si ishte e si u bë.

----------


## kepi

Si shte e si u bë

----------


## Black_Mamba

*Bravo te qoft more zotni dhe suksese te me tutjeshme dhe ishalla mberrin edhe 10 here me shuum seq ke mberi derri tash,suksesee.*

----------


## kepi

Si ishte e si u bë .







Llampat janë me tension të ulët dhe unë përdora vetëm një tranformator në mënyrëqë dritat të vinë duke u dobësuar dhe ta tregojnë dhomën e madhe dhe të gjatë.
Ky këtu është djali im i dytë.

----------


## kepi

Ja pra se si e tregojnë llampat se sa e gjatë është dhoma .




Këtë qoshin këtu ,ia përgadita gruas së atij zotnis për make up.
Siishte e si u bë .

----------


## kepi

Banja e dytë .

Para 



Mbas

----------


## kepi

Kjo është master bathroom


Para




Vendi bosh mbi Vaniti ,është dedikuar për Plazma TV,që të shen nga jacuzzi



Këtë Vanity ,unë e dizajnova  ,nga Mermeri dhe e punuan kinezët me gjitë poçin .

----------

